#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Is it safe to upload our own pictures on social networking sites?

## Helena

DP known as display profile is the key which helps others in your friend list to identify you in social media.However most people *especially girls refuse to upload their own pictures as their display profile because they feel insecured!* There are cases where photos are misused and some have even committed suicide! 
Do you think it is really good to avoid uploading our own pictures in such platforms? Share your thoughts friends👈

----------


## Beacon

> DP known as display profile is the key which helps others in your friend list to identify you in social media.However most people *especially girls refuse to upload their own pictures as their display profile because they feel insecured!* There are cases where photos are misused and some have even committed suicide! 
> Do you think it is really good to avoid uploading our own pictures in such platforms? Share your thoughts friends


When it comes Internet and online, nothing is safe ! it's depends on your lifestyle and how you will take it! If you are a traditional, sensitive and emotional person then if anything goes wrong you will take this as a serious issue. But, most of them modern women's don't bother about it.

----------


## Helena

> When it comes Internet and online, nothing is safe ! it's depends on your lifestyle and how you will take it! If you are a traditional, sensitive and emotional person then if anything goes wrong you will take this as a serious issue. But, most of them modern women's don't bother about it.


I accept that it depends on our lifestyle,but I have seen people with modern thoughts who still refuse to upload their own photos in social networking sites.

----------


## Lorraine

Using your own picture as your DP is not much safe. But with the current society, it has become a normal thing. There are lot more security setting you can make in order to make it safe. You can follow them. Also, try to upload a photo which matches to publish in social media as it can be seen by lots of people. Otherwise, some people may misuse it. Then you can reduce the number of problems which can be cause.

----------


## Helena

> Using your own picture as your DP is not much safe. But with the current society, it has become a normal thing. There are lot more security setting you can make in order to make it safe. You can follow them. Also, try to upload a photo which matches to publish in social media as it can be seen by lots of people. Otherwise, some people may misuse it. Then you can reduce the number of problems which can be cause.


Thank you Lorraine for sharing your thoughts. But what do you mean by *matching to publish in social media*? Is it about not uploading any sensitive things on the internet?

----------


## Lorraine

> Thank you Lorraine for sharing your thoughts. But what do you mean by *matching to publish in social media*? Is it about not uploading any sensitive things on the internet?


Exactly That's what I meant.!!
So think twice before uploading it as it measures your personality. :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> DP known as display profile is the key which helps others in your friend list to identify you in social media.However most people *especially girls refuse to upload their own pictures as their display profile because they feel insecured!* There are cases where photos are misused and some have even committed suicide! 
> Do you think it is really good to avoid uploading our own pictures in such platforms? Share your thoughts friends


When we started to using internet and online that moment we lost our privacy.So when we upload our own pictures there many people going to see it. That's why it always safe to be in contact with the people we know personally otherwise we welcome unwanted troubles to ourselves.If have proper maintenance and filtration of your social media then you can safely upload your pictures.

----------

